# SUM - Thing seen at Sea U Marine today.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Notables......

Grey Poma Angel (Juvenile) - Think of it like a "Poor Man's" Conspic.

Additional Eye-Candy Enclosed.....


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That yellow frog fish? Is way cool looking!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

So many cool things....so little $ . Someone go rescue it from its confines.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

They have Hawaii fish shipment tomorrow  damm I hate buy fish same day it came


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Do only what you are comfortable in doing. Everyone is different and will have their own perspective.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

intriguing angel. too bad I'm not around this weekend!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*The SMALLEST Crosshatches (Females) I've seen in years......*

3"-4" (max) Landed......A little rough around the edges but active.

I HUGE FAT Emperor Angel with a brilliant tail.


----------

